# Moving to Ohio!



## Bigg081 (Jun 3, 2019)

Sorry I have been radio silent for a bit. Life has been crazy...in a good way. I recently accepted a promotion to an office in the Cleveland, OH area. Getting my brain wrapped around that and having a bunch of family in town for multiple weddings has been an overload. 
Excited for what is to come. Hope I get to spin some wood on the lathe in the next few weeks. I move the first week of June and the wife and dogs will follow around the beginning of August. I am sure I will be away from the wood shop for a few months while all the settling is going on. 
Anyone ever have issues with moving companies and heavy tools or wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 3, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Sorry I have been radio silent for a bit. Life has been crazy...in a good way. I recently accepted a promotion to an office in the Cleveland, OH area. Getting my brain wrapped around that and having a bunch of family in town for multiple weddings has been an overload.
> Excited for what is to come. Hope I get to spin some wood on the lathe in the next few weeks. I move the first week of June and the wife and dogs will follow around the beginning of August. I am sure I will be away from the wood shop for a few months while all the settling is going on.
> Anyone ever have issues with moving companies and heavy tools or wood?


Only time I ever moved Uncle Sam did it. And that was a long time ago. Welcome to Ohio. I live in S.E.Ohio so not very close to Cleveland. But if you ever get to visit the Hocking Hills look me up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 3, 2019)

The only time I moved with equipment, I loaded it on my brother-in-law's trailer and moved it about 10 miles so I'm not much help there.

Let us know where you end up - every few years I make it back to northern Ohio for a family reunion (Akron/Canton area.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2019)

Congrats on promotion and the move. !


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2019)

Congrats on the promotion. I would ask the moving company about moving your equipment, some wont move heavy tools. Are you moving to a suburb of Cleveland? Great fishing in lake Erie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2019)

I've made a few military moves, they contract with Mayflower and the like. If you do a point to point move, i.e. your are there when they load it, and they deliver directly to you're new residence, and you are there as well to receive it; that is the best scenario. If it requires storage for a while, which means it gets loaded, offloaded twice, stuff gets messy, I lost several Items, and had a table saw damaged...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jun 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Congrats on the promotion. I would ask the moving company about moving your equipment, some wont move heavy tools. Are you moving to a suburb of Cleveland? Great fishing in lake Erie!



Thank you. We are looking in the areas around Cleveland. We aren't the full blown city type.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Thank you. We are looking in the areas around Cleveland. We aren't the full blown city type.


Me either, I live in a burb. But I wish I was further out.


----------

